# R5 tilted screen issue



## Bazu (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi,

I've recently bought R5. In my copy when the screen is closed like on the image below it's not stiff and easily tilts up and down when pushed a little from the bottom.

It's hard to describe so I've created an image that describes the issue.

I've checked 2 other copies of R5 and none of them exhibits this problem, I also have R6 and it also has no issue.

The shop claims it's normal, but sent it for repair.
Authorized service inspected the camera, and "repaired it" with no positive results. Screen is still tilted.

Do you have a similar thing with the screen on your R5?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

I don’t know if it is a similar design, I expect it is, I have recently had several screen hinge covers off (4 screws) and was interested to note the hinge mechanism has a spring in. This serves several functions, it keeps tension in the hinge, but it also allows a small amount of movement if you knock the screen when it is out thereby preventing any damage.

So yes, there is designed movement in most Canon screens.

Now it is impossible to tell if your movement is more or less than others without a video or you handling another R5.


----------



## Bazu (Aug 10, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> I don’t know if it is a similar design, I expect it is, I have recently had several screen hinge covers off (4 screws) and was interested to note the hinge mechanism has a spring in. This serves several functions, it keeps tension in the hinge, but it also allows a small amount of movement if you knock the screen when it is out thereby preventing any damage.
> 
> So yes, there is designed movement in most Canon screens.
> 
> Now it is impossible to tell if your movement is more or less than others without a video or you handling another R5.



Other two copies I've had a chance to check had no similar movement. Neither my R6. Can't show it on video or add pictures of my camera as it is currently at the authorized repair shop.


----------



## privatebydesign (Aug 10, 2021)

Bazu said:


> Other two copies I've had a chance to check had no similar movement. Neither my R6. Can't show it on video or add pictures of my camera as it is currently at the authorized repair shop.


Well if it’s in for repair that’s your question answered! If it‘s different to others it warrants a technicians look, I was surprised at how complicated the hinge mechanism is so there is a lot in there to go wrong.


----------

